# Accessing Cloned Hard Drive



## bjast (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a hard drive clone of my previous MacBook Pro. I need to gain access to items within the User > Library directory. However, this portion of the drive is locked, and every directory within it is also locked, meaning I don't have permission to any of the files I need within them. 

How would I go about changing the permissions for these directories using Unix? At one time I was not a newbie to Unix, so most suggestions would not be over my head. Thanks for any assistance ...


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 13, 2014)

What did you use to clone the old hard drive?

What method are you trying to use to access that clone now?

Is the clone on a directly connected hard drive, or is it a network share, or is it saved an optical disk (or something else)?

What version of OS X was the old MBPro using, and what version of OS X do you have now?


----------



## kilowatt (Apr 16, 2014)

At one time, there was an option if you selected a hard disk, pressed command-I, and checked "ignore permissions on this volume".

I'm not sure if that is still there. 

In terms of altering the permissions, there are many options. Perhaps the easiest is:

cd /Volumes/
ls
chmod -R 777 clone_disk

(replace 'clone_disk' with whatever the volume is called, use the ls command to view it first)


----------

